# How to remove window surround screw hole covers?



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I need to re-tension the upper blind/fly-screen roller on one of my side windows. I've done this before so know how to make the adjustment, however my question is about removing the deeply inset domed plastic covers over the screw holes. Prising these off with a small screwdriver, as I've done before, tends to cause unsightly damage. Does anyone here know, is there an easy way, or else some special tool - I envisaged something like a sucker but it would have to be very small and strong!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It needs something sharp pointed to dig in the side then it just prys out


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Roger,

I used a fine needle, I stuck the blunt end in a Croft sherry cork, the domed head protected my hand.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt replies, guys. :wink: 

I used a small jeweller's screwdriver last time but it still left some marks. But then I am not a small jeweller, rather a muckle great, clumsy, impatient sod! 

Thought there might be an easier, quicker way as there's about a dozen or sixteen round the frame to remove. :roll: 

I'll try Drew's suggestion of a needle in a cork, though I haven't got any Croft sherry so it will mean having to finish off one of my bottles of malt. Oh well, needs must! 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The trick is to attack it side on rather than to force it in between


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> The trick is to attack it side on rather than to force it in between


Yeh, I know what you mean and this works once you get them started, however to start with they are flush with the frame surrounding them.

Once I get the b&ggers out, I may not put them back but will maybe try to find some other way of covering the 'oles - small sticky round labels if I can find a similar colour maybe. Pity you can't get beige Bluetack . . . (Beigetack, anyone??)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Are they all visible? surely some are hidden by pelmet or curtains :roll:

Use any damaged ones out of sight


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Not possible to get a supply of spares - or is the colour matching difficult?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Not possible to get a supply of spares - or is the colour matching difficult?


It's not that I can't just about tart up the removed ones enough to replace them, it's that I then have the same hassle next time the unit needs tension adjustment. Also the area around the holes gets damaged too.

Looking for a better solution . . . :idea:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Keep them in a bag where you'll remember until you sell it :wink:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Keep them in a bag where you'll remember until you sell it :wink:


Now that is a very worthwhile tip - cheers!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Rogerblack

Can you let me in on the knack of retensioning the blinds as one of ours needs doing?

Thanks in advance. 

James


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> - I envisaged something like a sucker but it would have to be very small and strong!


Are you sure that you are on the right forum Roger :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

JP said:


> Rogerblack
> 
> Can you let me in on the knack of retensioning the blinds as one of ours needs doing?
> 
> ...


Not too difficult (once you can get at the screws and get the frame off!) - although some makes are accessible externally.

However if you lose the existing tension, you have to start rewinding from scratch which can be a pain.

Easier to show than explain - I'll try and remember to take a couple of pics when I get around to doing the job over the next few days.

Sometimes they don't actually need re-tensioning, just the moving parts cleaned or the screw tightness around the frame adjusted.

Meanwhile, if your windows are Seitz S4 same as ours, page 2.9.5 of this might help:
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/s4_v2.pdf

If yours are not Seitz then you should be able to find similar documents, G**gle is your friend . . .


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I gave up trying to prise them out without damage and drilled a pilot hole in each and used a screw to pull them out - now all have a central hole and I don't care...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

HarleyDave said:


> I gave up trying to prise them out without damage and drilled a pilot hole in each and used a screw to pull them out - now all have a central hole and I don't care...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Great idea, Dave. I had thought of attaching a screw to each one, so as to get a grip with a mole, but thought that would look odd. However, just leaving them with a small hole would be preferable to leaving bare the full size hole and uncovered screw. Think I'll give that a go.

PS to Glandwr - don't even think about making some lewd comment about getting to grips with a mole . . . :roll: :lol:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

If these are the clips I think they are then you can't really get them out without damaging them. I have been advised the later ones are 
now rubber not plastic, thus alleviating the issue.

The following colours are available by contacting Leisure Spares, but please check with Leisurespares these are the correct ones for your blind;

SP284 Cream
SP28422 Pearl white
SP284G Grey
SP284W

I dont think they are too expensive, so it may be worth just replacing them. I think these may even be the new rubber ones if you order, although I can't confirm this.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> If these are the clips I think they are then you can't really get them out without damaging them. I have been advised the later ones are
> now rubber not plastic, thus alleviating the issue.
> ...


Many thanks, Chris - glad to hear that presumably I'm not the only one that's had the problem. Leisurespares seem to be Trade Only, however G**gling the part number you gave above found them available from lodgefarmleisure.com whose description includes: "New Style. Not as brittle as the old version." 
The bad news however is that they're £8.99 for a pack of 5 !!!! 

Back to plan A . . .


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Roger, 

Don't rule out plan B just yet, Leisurespares should be able to help you out, give them a call to confirm though. I know Seitz can be expensive for spares, but I am confident that they should be cheaper than that through Leisure Spares who are the sole UK Seitz spares importer.

If you have any problems though drop me a PM.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like Leisure Spares will sell to non trade customers

This from their "Help" section

_Sales
Minimum order charges ?
Trade accounts = no minimum order charge. Non account holders = £10.00 minimum total invoice value_

Please post the outcome of any enquiry you make as I might place an order - if the price is right...

Cheers

Dave


----------

